# Ambient temp sensor? Where does this plug go?



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

So I just finished installing new headlights and I noticed I have a plug on the drivers side that I didn't unplug.

I took center grille off and unscrewed the entire front bumper but never took it completely off. 

It's marked with "1j0973702". I've found numerous results with this number. This plug is on driver side and seems to be wrapped with the headlight plug wires





























Sent from my Jailbroken iPhone 5


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

thats the air temp sensor for the intake. its usually clipped into the vent scoop part of the intake that bolts behind the front grille. just try n place it somewhere that it wont come in contact with the fans or anything and you should be fine.


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

tay272 said:


> thats the air temp sensor for the intake. its usually clipped into the vent scoop part of the intake that bolts behind the front grille. just try n place it somewhere that it wont come in contact with the fans or anything and you should be fine.


Ok thanks for the info


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

would you mind checking the wire colors on the harness going to the ambient temp sensor for me? i'm adapting an '06 jetta harness to extend an '07 rabbit harness, and the temp sensors are done differently on each.


----------

